

PayPal Startup Blueprint - jqueryin
https://www.paypal-blueprint.com/about

======
dcc1
Any startup that wants to depend on Paypal in any shape or form is only
setting up itself for a disaster and world of hurt

Paypal are the scum of the scum, with the most clueless customer support, they
act like a bank but are not a bank (well here in europe anyways) and hence not
subject to same regulations and scrutiny (what little of those there are) so
if something happens to your money with them (and its guaranteed they will
screw you sooner or later) then you are f%&cked

so beware!

~~~
pallandt
Normally I'd completely agree, however, to get accepted into the program you
must be 'nominated by a Startup Blueprint partner (accelerator, incubator or
VC) or are directly on-boarded by PayPal.' This makes me thinks program
members might enjoy special treatment, hopefully perhaps less of the type that
got PayPal its terrible reputation.

~~~
conductr
Why risk it? the only real benefit -if all goes well- is the free processing,
and processing isn't that expensive. If you're processing enough to max their
50k limit, then you're at much greater risk of them screwing you out of a big
piece of revenue

------
batemanesque
considering PayPal's ethically void approach to business there are few things
I'd recommend to a startup less than having any sort of involvement w/ them

------
pbreit
What is with PayPal and it's ridiculous, spoof-like looking domains?

------
dannowatts
sadly, you'll still using _paypal_ and all of the downsides that come with
that.

------
thehodge
I think this is great scheme by Paypal, I've a few companies that use PayPal
as our main Payment gateway although I've always found there phone support
great (a lot of people don't realise you can phone PayPal), sometimes with API
errors and integration stuff the forum can be a bit lacking.

------
minouye
So you get $50k in waived fees and dedicated support for no equity? Sounds
like a great deal to me, especially if you are wary of working with PayPal.
It's a guaranteed whitelist of your account.

------
jdost
I am curious if this has any relation to their recent acquisition of Braintree
Payments. If they are instead using Braintree as the payment gateway, it could
work out very well for the participants.

~~~
yuhong
Reminds me of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455951)

------
netpenthe
paypal might not be great to work with..

i've previously had $50k locked for over a year (and thought i'd NEVER get it
back). I then vowed never to use them again...

but buying stuff with paypal is just SOO easy.. its 3 clicks... so much easier
than getting a credit card out.

i hate/love dem

regardless, this offer is pretty attractive

